# LOS ANGELES | Beaudry - 945 West 8th Street | 212m | 694ft | 64 fl | T/O



## 112597Jorge (Mar 17, 2012)

755 Figueroa is a proposed skyscraper for los angeles rising 702 ft and 50 stories


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow. That's a nice tower. Between this and the Wilshire Grand proposal, LA may start getting the great skyline that it deserves.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Wow. This is dead and has been for about 5 years.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

^That's sad if true, it's a beauty


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

per a report on SSP this is U/C. No photos yet. Local section reported a crane on site awhile back.









Site Prep Underway for 64-Story Tower Next to Figat7th


Brookfield, the largest office landlord in Downtown Los Angeles, has started work on a residential high-rise next-door to the Figat7th shopping mall.




urbanize.la







> Approved plans call for 784 apartments - including studio, one-, two-, and three-bedroom units - and parking for 831 vehicles.
> [...]
> 
> Marmol Radziner and LARGE Architecture are designing the tower, which has been given the address 960 W. 7th Street.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Floor count is 64 per SSP, which aligns more with the rendering/height for a residential building

Nice to see another tall building underway in LA though


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*pwright1* on SSP


----------



## Luke09 (Jul 25, 2016)

Paul Wright


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## Luke09 (Jul 25, 2016)

Michael Ojeda


----------



## Luke09 (Jul 25, 2016)

Eric Kang


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/16

FigAt7th 64 story apt Tower u/c in DTLA. by pwright2007, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 20

64 story apt tower u/c in downtown Los Angeles. by pwright2007, trên Flickr

64 story apt tower at Fig @ 7th in DTLA. by pwright2007, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow, I've never heard of this project before! 64 floors, very nice!


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

A Chicagoan said:


> Wow, I've never heard of this project before! 64 floors, very nice!


I think it was originally listed at 695', maybe that's why, but yea good to see another 200+ in downtown LA.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Uber cool!!

Thank for the update


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Feb 08

The 64 story 960 W. 7th Street apt tower u/c in downtown Los Angeles. by pwright2007, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*DTLA vacancy rates rose across all property types in 2020* 
The Real Deal _Excerpt_ 
Feb 18, 2021

Like central business districts around the world last year, Downtown Los Angeles got hammered by the pandemic, its streets emptied, offices and stores cleared out.

In its year-end market report, the Downtown Center Business Improvement District tallied those grim numbers, which showed DTLA real estate activity slowed across the board. Major projects, however, did push ahead.

... 

Executive director Nicholas Griffin wrote in the report there was “evidence that the economic impact, as painful as it had been for many, may be less severe or lasting than initially feared.” That has “rekindled enthusiasm for Downtown’s continued revitalization,” he added.

The market report pointed to major ongoing projects as evidence of this enthusiasm. As one example, Related Companies’ $1 billion the Grand in Bunker Hill, designed by Frank Gehry, reached its halfway mark in August with opening expected in 2022. Two residential towers at 8th and Figueroa, one from Brookfield Properties and one from Mitsui Fudosan, broke ground last year.

More : Here’s How Downtown LA’s Real Estate Market Fared in 2020


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/27

64 story apt tower u/c at 7th and Figueroa in downtown Los Angeles. by pwright2007, on Flickr

64 story Brookfield Tower going up @ 7th and Figueroa in DTLA. by pwright2007, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Apr 16

64 story Brookfield apt tower u/c at 7th and Figueroa in DTLA. by Paul Wright, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/11

64 story Brookfield apt tower u/c in downtown Los Angeles. by Paul Wright, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

This article from May 31 highlights downtown LA's residential market is showing signs of recovery, with Q1 rental rates up 1.7% to $2514 from the previous quarter, and the occupancy rate rose 1.6% to 85.9%, according to the Downtown Center Business Improvement District.

Multifamily home development has ballooned in recent years. There are now over 30,000 units compared to just over 2400 in the late 1990s, with almost 3000 additional units under construction and over 23,000 units proposed. This includes this project's 784 units.









Multifamily Rents Are Rising Downtown - Los Angeles Business Journal


Downtown’s residential market is showing signs of a pandemic recovery.




labusinessjournal.com


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*64 story Brookfield apt tower u/c in downtown Los Angeles. by Paul Wright, on Flickr
64 story Brookfield apt tower u/c in downtown LA. by Paul Wright, on Flickr*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

so gorgeous this building to the right, it should be taller 
64 story Brookfield apt tower u/c in downtown Los Angeles. by Paul Wright, no Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> so gorgeous this building to the right, it should be taller


That's the 777 Tower by Cesar Pelli:








777 Tower - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, I am refering to the ctbc bank building 
















777 Tower - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Luke09 (Jul 25, 2016)

Updates...

New apartment tower rises next to DTLA's Figat7th mall


----------



## The skyMaster (Oct 5, 2021)

They changed the design of the tower right? I mean the design of 2012


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Dec 16

Brookfield&#x27;s 65 story apt tower going up in downtown LA. by Paul Wright, sur Flickr


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Roughly just to the left of the center of the shot here:











__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LosAngeles/comments/rrjhii


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

2021-12-16_01 by Jorge Bernardino, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

nice cladding.


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Fairly big project and only 1 design representation that's 10 years old. It's pretty cool looking building and 1 pitiful representation.


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

Indeed. But the design looks great. It will be a nice stunner of a tower when finished. Good addition to LA skyline.


----------



## TICONLA1 (Sep 13, 2004)

The original plan called for 3 office towers 41,39,37 floors, and cladded in granite like the first tower (EY tower) that went up 1983, then the second 777 tower joined in 1991, the 3rd site saw 2 or 3 proposals drawn up over the years, but I like the contrast of this tower in relation to the other 2 towers, the narrow ends gives a soaring feel to it, especially from the 110 freeway, it is on a great site downtown


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 27

64 story apt tower going up in downtown Los Angeles. by Paul Wright, sur Flickr

64 story apartment tower going up in downtown Los Angeles. by Paul Wright, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/27

MacArthur Park in Los Angeles. by Paul Wright, on Flickr


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Another nice shot from MacArthur Park showing the tower filling up a hole in the skyline from this vantage point












__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LosAngeles/comments/sr4j6s


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/23

MacArthur Park in Los Angeles. by Paul Wright, on Flickr

MacArthur Park in Los Angeles. by Paul Wright, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, one more 200-meter building in los angeles


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/23

MacArthur Park in Los Angeles. by Paul Wright, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/17

Dtla. by Paul Wright, on Flickr

Brookfield tower u/c in DTLA. 65 stories when complete. by Paul Wright, on Flickr

3/24

Brookfield apt tower u/c in downtown Los Angeles. 65 stories when complete. by Paul Wright, on Flickr


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm embarrassed to say I live near down town with down town views, and have been watching this tower go up without paying any attention to it until today when I realized how tall it's getting. I used to follow tower constructions on this forum quite religiously up until 2018. It feels weird that a tower just went up in front of my eyes and I never paid any attention to it.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I live near down town with down town views, and have been watching this tower go up without paying any attention to it until today when I realized how tall it's getting. I used to follow tower constructions on this forum quite religiously up until 2018. It feels weird that a tower just went up in front of my eyes and I never paid any attention to it.


For me it's the opposite, I only started following this forum in 2019, and now I'm surprised at how many towers went up before that that I never noticed until they were literally topped out.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

A Chicagoan said:


> For me it's the opposite, I only started following this forum in 2019, and now I'm surprised at how many towers went up before that that I never noticed until they were literally topped out.


because you are an enthusiast about China, so am I


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Zaz965 said:


> because you are an enthusiast about China, so am I


Say what?^...Try to find the connection/accordance there in Zaz's latest reply with that comment of yours, Chicagoan?...Hmm??It seems non-existed for some plausible and obvious reason.How did you came up with that suddenly irrational and fun conclusion of that connection, Zaz?..
However,we do love your general enthusiasm in SSC and for some certain architectural features as well.That's more certain,I can tell you that much.Yeah..lol...🙂😉


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

We are topped out (and we have a name for the development, "The Beaudry")











*Brookfield's big apartment tower tops out in Downtown Los Angeles*









Brookfield's big apartment tower tops out in Downtown Los Angeles


Nearly three years after beginning work next to the Figat7th shopping mall in Downtown Los Angeles, developer Brookfield Properties and general contractor Webcor have completed vertical construction of Beaudry - one of the City's tallest residential buildings.




urbanize.city







> Nearly three years after beginning work next to the Figat7th shopping mall in Downtown Los Angeles, developer Brookfield Properties and general contractor Webcor have completed vertical construction of Beaudry - one of the City's tallest residential buildings.
> 
> Located on a long-vacant site at 960 W. 7th Street (previously referred to as 755 S. Figueroa Street), the more than 600-foot-tall building will feature 785 residential units in a mix of studio, one-, two-, and three-bedroom layouts, as well as parking for 831 vehicles in a podium garage.
> 
> “Today marks an important and exciting milestone as we top out and officially name Beaudry," said Brookfield executive vice president Bea Hsu in a news release. "We are proud to be part of DTLA’s evolution and growth as a place to live, work and play. This project has been a key initiative in Brookfield’s commitment to placemaking, adding DTLA’s finest new residences to what will now be a truly mixed-use superblock, with excellent access transit and amenities in the heart of downtown.”

































(view to the west)


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

A photo from earlier in April:


__
https://flic.kr/p/2ndqeur


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/29

64 story Beaudry Apartment Tower u/c in downtown Los Angeles. by Paul Wright, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Sturgeon Moon Rising Over Los Angeles by Kelvinkccheng, on Flickr


----------



## maurorodriguez589 (10 mo ago)

Still 735ft tall? or did they decrease his height?


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

maurorodriguez589 said:


> Still 735ft tall? or did they decrease his height?


I think it ended up 695' or 211 meters


----------

